
I went from zero to getting a position in ML research (in a year) - glibertio
https://glibert.io/blog/learn_ml/
======
glibertio
Hi HN! I went through quite a ride last academic year when I went from knowing
nothing about modern ML to getting an offer for a research internship. Someone
emailed me today asking how I did it, I went on to write a long email
detailing the steps I went through. I was quite satisfied with the end result
and decided to share it online! Feedback appreciated and hope you can learn
something new out of this post.

